
“I came across a cool pixel shader for simulating CRT phosphor look" - bootload
http://www.retronator.com/post/150868840323/while-preparing-my-next-retronator-magazine
======
bootload
More at "Designing a Large-scale Phosphor Filter/Shader"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12574396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12574396)

source:
[https://twitter.com/retronator/status/779723309638299652](https://twitter.com/retronator/status/779723309638299652)

